# Found this silicone at local walmart



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

I found this silicone at local Walmart last weekend. It's located at the same place with other silicone, glue and caulking stuff. It costs a little more than 2 bucks. Best of all, it has "aquarium safe" on its package.

I did some fixes with it during the weekend and it works well so far.


----------



## tha_beeg (Feb 8, 2007)

Good find!!! i might see if the local walmart has any so i can use it for my co2 bottles


----------



## p3purr (Nov 6, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken it says right on the back that it's not good for aquariums over 10 gallons.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Silicone is silicone. 3 one pound caulking gun tubes are $9 (for all three, they don't sell them individually) in the hardware store here.

Pet stores utterly rape you on this stuff.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, there particular formulation of the quality of silicone RTV does vary, but most of it comes from a few large manufacturers and is just repackaged or additivized. Anyhow, I use the cheap stuff for 10 gallons without any problem. I've heard that you can hunt down particular formulations that do better for water resistance and strength if you want a larger aquarium.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've never heard of different types of silicone for different size tanks. People that I know that have built 100 and 200 gallon tanks just used the stuf from the hardware store.

There other grades of silicone to be sure, but they're not for consumer use and you're not likely to run into them. They vary in the time they take to skin or cure and are used by building contractors AFAIK.


----------



## tcfish (Nov 4, 2007)

Just a little info here on silicone it is all not the same it seems that nowadays all the manufactors are putting an algaecide in them to stop mildew not good.I used to use the old G.E brand and have built up to three hundred gallon tanks with it, cant get it anymore they changed the formula.For my money I will only use the tubes that say aquarium safe on them .Like from C.R laurence their Aquarium sealant thats what I use or you can use the All Glass or Perfecto brand which are good also,and you can get them at any pet store full size tubes if you dont see it ask .It is a bit more pricey coming from a pet store like 12.00 a tube I think Fosters and Smith sells it also


----------



## bacarlile (Nov 6, 2005)

I have purchased to stuff from Fosters and smith and have healthy fish and plants after using it in my tank.


----------



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

tcfish said:


> Just a little info here on silicone it is all not the same it seems that nowadays all the manufactors are putting an algaecide in them to stop mildew not good.


Not all the silicone has the additives for mold & mildew which are dangerous. I can still find plain silicone at the home improvement stores and it works just fine without the expense of the specialty products.


----------

